# Fetching in water



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

How can I train Trevvor to fetch in water? He will swim after the ball and bump it with his nose, but doesn't seem to understand that he can grab it just like on land. I've tried dropping it in front of him in shallow water and encouraging him to pick it up, but he does the same thing...just bumps it with his nose or paws at it and seems to get frustrated. Ideas?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe try a different shape? Kong make some floating dumbbells that might be easier for him to carry in the water.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Balls aren't my favorite in the water. From my observation,if a dog is in the early learning stages of swimming, it can actually ruin the desire to retrieve in water, installing a tad of fear. Reason being, its a ball. Balls are round so roll on not only the ground but on the water, thus an early swimmer and or retriever will get frustrated as they swim towards the ball their wake pushes the ball yet further from them. Am I making sense? If the dog is a seasoned swimmer and retriever, its not a problem.
I use specific water toys _that are only_ brought out for our time on the lake, they know what it means when I bring them out and they race to the dock ready and waiting to dock jump and retrieve. The floats are easy to grasp, have a bit more weight to them so they don't float off right before the dogs reach them.

Bring em back guys! by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, thanks y'all, I'll try that. I have a floating Kong toy that I got for my bigger dog, but I suppose Trev could use it too...it also has a rope on the end, which would give him another place to grab onto. Thanks again!


----------

